# Fake Microsoft Patch Triggers Virus Attack



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

In what has become a monthly staple, virus writers are taking advantage of the heightened public interest around Microsoft's patching cycle to trick users into executing a malicious attachment.

The latest social engineering trick arrives via e-mail with an attachment that purports to be a "cumulative patch" for May 2005. 

The claim is that the executable file contains patches for vulnerabilities in Internet Explorer, Microsoft Outlook and Outlook Express, three widely used products with a history of serious security bugs.

Full story


----------

